# I knew I shouldn't have moved to Manassas from Vienna



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

Now that I'm here, is there anywhere to ride around here? I'd rather not have to drive, and if I do, I definitely don't want to go too far. I live at the intersection of Sudley Manor and Sudley Road. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

What were you thinking?! In Vienna, you could be downtown in 30-40 minutes, or you could cross the river and head out River Road in an hour, or.... A wide variety of choices near DC.

I don't know much about Manassas, but I bet that there are good roads around Bull Run. And you are closer to Madison County, a personal favorite place to ride for me!


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I would rather be in Manassas than Vienna...I used to drive out towards Manassas to ride.

Go buy a gazzettateir(wow I butchered that one) and have fun. Thats how I put all my rides together.


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

cantdog said:


> I would rather be in Manassas than Vienna...I used to drive out towards Manassas to ride.
> 
> Go buy a gazzettateir(wow I butchered that one) and have fun. Thats how I put all my rides together.


Do you know where I might find the material you mentioned? What exactly is it? Also, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## twrecks (Feb 11, 2005)

If you can make it over to the intersection of Liberia/Prince William Parkway, there is a bike path that goes all the way to Woodbridge( where I live), 3 rolling hills in 10 miles on the way. Lake Jackson road is fun, Signal Hill road too. I ride 123 and 619 (all the way past the airport from Independent Hill), other people tell me I'm crazy because of the traffic. Davis/Yates Ford roads are where I make my loops. Mountain biking at Fountainhead and Conway/Robinson if you are into that (more-mtb.org).

PM me and we could meet in the middle sometime.


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info twrecks. I am mortally afraid of Manassas drivers. Having experienced the youth culture here first hand, I just can't justify riding on many of the roads around here. Too many people racing around and/or being intentionally obnoxious. Have you not experienced this? 

But let me not get mired in paranoia as I found a great road yesterday. It's called Bull Run Post Office Road. I can ride to it from my house fairly safely (Sudley Manor to Lomond to Yorkshire to Compton, basically). It's a nice secluded country road with some good rollers and nice scenery. The road itself is just under 16 miles, if you just go out and back on it.


----------



## twrecks (Feb 11, 2005)

Derailer said:


> Thanks for the info twrecks. I am mortally afraid of Manassas drivers. Having experienced the youth culture here first hand, I just can't justify riding on many of the roads around here. Too many people racing around and/or being intentionally obnoxious. Have you not experienced this?
> 
> But let me not get mired in paranoia as I found a great road yesterday. It's called Bull Run Post Office Road. I can ride to it from my house fairly safely (Sudley Manor to Lomond to Yorkshire to Compton, basically). It's a nice secluded country road with some good rollers and nice scenery. The road itself is just under 16 miles, if you just go out and back on it.


Well I agree that it seems as if most roads in Manassas were built with no berm/bike lane, but I have found that if I stick to the edges of town I don't have a problem. Riding in traffic doesn't bother me, but it isn't much fun either. I hate bike path riding the most. I pulled up a google map of the roads you're talking about. I could maybe make a loop by following Braddock back towards Cville, but I would have to figure out a way to get back over 66/28 to get to 123 or FF county parkway.Probably could make a 50 miler out of it.

Maybe we need to start a critical mass- ride down Liberia to 28 and cut over to 234 to the Battlefield. I challange anyone to feel safe riding on the core Manassas roads.


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

I found another pretty nice one: bethlehem road to wellington to old town. Makes about a 20 mile ride. I'm sure there's ways to mix it up so it's not an out and back. 

I guess from your neck of the woods it would be Wellington to Bethlehem. Bethlehem's not that long, but it has a few nice and quiet spots and according to a local wrench, there are some nice roads out in that area - I just haven't found them yet..


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

twrecks said:


> If you can make it over to the intersection of Liberia/Prince William Parkway, there is a bike path that goes all the way to Woodbridge( where I live), 3 rolling hills in 10 miles on the way. Lake Jackson road is fun, Signal Hill road too. I ride 123 and 619 (all the way past the airport from Independent Hill), other people tell me I'm crazy because of the traffic. Davis/Yates Ford roads are where I make my loops. Mountain biking at Fountainhead and Conway/Robinson if you are into that (more-mtb.org).
> 
> PM me and we could meet in the middle sometime.


I love that path-good workout. Not as close but not unreasonable is the bike path on 123, which begins at Lorton and runs to George Mason; this is flatter and somewhat dustier, however.


----------

